# Plants to detour Goats?



## GoatyGoatGal (Jun 14, 2014)

Let me just say, my garden fence is *not* goat proof, it will hold up, but if they really start trying to get in... :|

So my question is, are there any plants that goat can't stand, that I could plant around my garden? Because at this time, I have no way of making the fence itself better. 
:whatgoat:

Thanks for any help! :wink:
GGG


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I don't know about goats (because I haven't let them sample it yet) but I know that one of the few non-toxic things that our local deer absolutely refuse to eat is Rosemary.

A lot of creatures refuse to eat mint, too, but trust me - you do NOT want that stuff anywhere near your garden!


----------



## GoatyGoatGal (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks! I'll try rosemary with them, planting more of that would be great, I can never have enough! ;-) 

Yeah, I really like mint, but it spreads so much!  are there other reasons why you don't want it in your garden?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have mint all over the place (very invasive but easy to control) and the goats hate it. Sweet Annie and Lemon Balm are not liked at all by the goats either.

However, I love having mint and Sweet Annie all over my property because it repells ticks! Cat Mint or Cat Nip are very pretty plants that look nice when grown in bunches and the goats are not fond of ti either.

My goats have np problem trampling through the mints, Annie and Lemon balm to get to somethign they want though, so I'm not sure how good of a job it will do to protect your garden.


----------



## GoatyGoatGal (Jun 14, 2014)

Sounds good, the main thing is keeping them away, the fence will hold if they don't try it to much. 

I think if I plant the stuff they hate around it, they'll avoid it, and if they don't know there's yummy in there, they have plenty of other stuff too eat everywhere else and the garden is out of the way. 

I'll tell you how it goes! Hope it works, I'm going to try all of those plants! ;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't be surprised if that doesn't work. If they get curious, they will walk through the stuff and go to the fence. You know everything is better on the other side of the fence.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll just share that my goats are kept out of our garden by just 2 strands of electric wire. The herd leader touched it one day and jumped sky high and now they all just go around it. My 3 babies do still go under it and they actually don't like beans, tomato or potato plants. They'll eat the weeds around them but not the plants.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I found my goats didn't really like lemongrass... You should try to feed your goats the herbs before planting it everywhere. See what they will or won't eat.


----------



## GoatyGoatGal (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks all, I just need too disguise the yummy in there, they can't see through the fence that well, so I thought having the yucky stuff around it might make them leave it alone!!! 

I'll see what they won't eat and try it out.

If it works or if not, it will be a good experiment!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I heard lavender is a real deterrent for goats, but deer ate the tops off all my plants! So who knows, goats may like it too. But hey it's something to experiment with


----------



## GoatyGoatGal (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks! I didn't think of Lavender, I'll test it out!


----------

